# Conneaut Creek Steelies



## Lawman60 (May 17, 2010)

Well, I braved the weather yesterday and hit the creek for the first time this season. The water is high and very stained to say the least. I worked my fly rod for about a total of three hours at a number of my spots. No luck. It was just to fast to get a good presentation of my egg sucking leech. However, it just so happened that I also brought a back up plan. All you purest will start pulling out your hair, but I went to light spinning tackle and...(LIVE BAIT.) I plan to go to church Sunday and pray for forgiveness, I just couldn't help myself. Ended up with a hole in my waders, but caught four trout on minnows. One good hen of about 30 inches! There were a few other die hards thrashing about the creek, but I didn't see anyone else hook up. I grew up on the Conneaut and know her pretty well, so I'm not going to say much about my spots. Suffice to say, I was at least 3 miles from the lake. There are times that you just can't beat live minnows and split shot. I think small worms would work on high and dirty days as well. They certainly must get washed out of some of the mud banks, so it would be kind of like matching the hatch. 
It's a great thing to catch steelhead on the fly, but it's no fun if you can't hook up. So now, to all my purest, G. Loomis and Orvis 3 weight fly guy buddies...bite me! The fish did. :bananapowerslide:


----------



## Khersh88 (Aug 20, 2011)

We saw one dead one and that was it. It was my first time going in the fall. We went up to walnut run right near Erie Pa. A couple years back in the spring and it was awesome. Is it the weather or just conneaut isn't as good as walnut or did we just go to early?? I think I'm gonna go up to painsville soon and try up there should I wait another week or two?


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

Lawman60 said:


> Well, I braved the weather yesterday and hit the creek for the first time this season. The water is high and very stained to say the least. I worked my fly rod for about a total of three hours at a number of my spots. No luck. It was just to fast to get a good presentation of my egg sucking leech. However, it just so happened that I also brought a back up plan. All you purest will start pulling out your hair, but I went to light spinning tackle and...(LIVE BAIT.)* I plan to go to church Sunday and pray for forgiveness, I just couldn't help myself.* Ended up with a hole in my waders, but caught four trout on minnows. One good hen of about 30 inches! There were a few other die hards thrashing about the creek, but I didn't see anyone else hook up. I grew up on the Conneaut and know her pretty well, so I'm not going to say much about my spots. Suffice to say, I was at least 3 miles from the lake. There are times that you just can't beat live minnows and split shot. I think small worms would work on high and dirty days as well. They certainly must get washed out of some of the mud banks, so it would be kind of like matching the hatch.
> It's a great thing to catch steelhead on the fly, but it's no fun if you can't hook up. So now, to all my purest, G. Loomis and Orvis 3 weight fly guy buddies...bite me! The fish did. :bananapowerslide:


I got a good laugh. Thanks


----------



## gotfish?? (Aug 16, 2011)

Hey "lawman" don't go feelin too guilty. I usually have a "back up plan" also. Granted, if given a choice, I prefer to catch em w/ my fly rod. They're just more fun that way! You go to the creek to catch fish, no shame in doin whatever it takes to hook up ( no snagging of course ). Minnows are always a good choice. I've even had luck w/ salties. Thanks for the report. Its good to hear someones catching. Hopefully I can post my own soon. Haven't been on the creek yet this fall


----------



## bradymar45 (Jan 8, 2010)

Have caught some nice steel on nightcrawlers on egg rigs when i ran out pf eggs just put my #14 hook thru the crawler at the collar ,and "twitched it a might" and they hammered it! After all, theyre fish...


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

Lawman60 said:


> Well, I braved the weather yesterday and hit the creek for the first time this season. The water is high and very stained to say the least. I worked my fly rod for about a total of three hours at a number of my spots. No luck. It was just to fast to get a good presentation of my egg sucking leech. However, it just so happened that I also brought a back up plan. All you purest will start pulling out your hair, but I went to light spinning tackle and...(LIVE BAIT.) I plan to go to church Sunday and pray for forgiveness, I just couldn't help myself. Ended up with a hole in my waders, but caught four trout on minnows. One good hen of about 30 inches! There were a few other die hards thrashing about the creek, but I didn't see anyone else hook up. I grew up on the Conneaut and know her pretty well, so I'm not going to say much about my spots. Suffice to say, I was at least 3 miles from the lake. There are times that you just can't beat live minnows and split shot. I think small worms would work on high and dirty days as well. They certainly must get washed out of some of the mud banks, so it would be kind of like matching the hatch.
> It's a great thing to catch steelhead on the fly, but it's no fun if you can't hook up. So now, to all my purest, G. Loomis and Orvis 3 weight fly guy buddies...bite me! The fish did. :bananapowerslide:


we'll put lawman.. I was up at Connie a few weeks ago and got one out of the [email protected]# #@!{ A<#$$ ..


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

"It's a great thing to catch steelhead on the fly, but it's no fun if you can't hook up. So now, to all my purest, G. Loomis and Orvis 3 weight fly guy buddies...bite me! The fish did". 

Read more: http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=185926#ixzz1bHy9tu57

Nothing wrong in using plan-b when plan-a does not work.


----------



## ngski (Aug 16, 2005)

Conny been a hard nut to crack, been up there past few weeks and even drifted it with a couple of buds in the upper sections of conny, not one fish. 

This fall been alot differnet in the past with blow out water every other week, so my guess they continue to move when the opportunity is there, and by the time the water drops they are holding in the upper areas. Need to find out where they are holding when they have that much water every week. Last few falls at conny it would be a week of rain with a month of drought and we were keyed in on the usual holding areas on the conny.

Good luck to all the connynuts see ya's on the creek.


----------

